# How far from the Boston Amtrak station is the walk to the Boston North Station?



## Griff Murphey (Sep 10, 2019)

We are taking the Acela from NYC and doing a “self transfer” to Boston North to catch the Nor’easter. How far of a walk is it as I am recovering from some hip surgery. 

Also what can we expect to eat on the Nor’easter? Standard snack bar under the obs?


----------



## pennyk (Sep 10, 2019)

If you are recovering from hip surgery, I would not attempt the walk, however, I do not know the exact distance. I would take a taxi or ride service. I have only made the transfer once, using public transportation.

I believe the train to which you are referring is the Downeaster. In my opinion, it generally has better food selections in the cafe car.


----------



## slasher-fun (Sep 10, 2019)

Definitely not something you wanna walk, it's about 30 minutes long witout the hip surgery and the luggage.


----------



## ehbowen (Sep 10, 2019)

I haven't made the transfer personally and I don't know the exact details (someone will fill in, I'm sure), but if you get off the _Acela_ one stop early in Back Bay there is public transportation available which will take you directly to North Station.

Edit To Add: A Google search says that the Orange Line of the subway system goes directly from Back Bay station to Boston North Station. Ten minute ride, approximately.


----------



## cocojacoby (Sep 10, 2019)

Yes, it's not a short walk. Either take an Uber between South and North Station or get off at Back Bay station and take the Orange Line to North Station. The Orange Line subway stops are directly connected to both Amtrak Stations.

P.S. It's the "Downeaster" and the menu can be found here: https://amtrakdowneaster.com/


----------



## Lonestar648 (Sep 10, 2019)

First the Freedom Trail is 2.5 miles long taking you to 19 historic sites. Walking to the Visitor Center at the beginning of the Freedom Trail takes about 20 minutes depending on how fast you walk and how dense the crowds may be. You might be better off taking Uber to the starting point since the trail itself is quite long.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 11, 2019)

Lonestar648 said:


> First the Freedom Trail is 2.5 miles long taking you to 19 historic sites. Walking to the Visitor Center at the beginning of the Freedom Trail takes about 20 minutes depending on how fast you walk and how dense the crowds may be. You might be better off taking Uber to the starting point since the trail itself is quite long.



???


----------



## Palmetto (Sep 11, 2019)

With hip problems, and--I presume--luggage, the least painless way is to grab a taxi between the two stations. The Orange Line connection is convenient enough, but not for someone in your condition. I've done both. The taxi cost me $10 when I did it about 5 years ago. Count on a few more dollars these days.


----------



## Maverickstation (Sep 12, 2019)

The walk between South and North Stations is pleasant enough using the Rose Kennedy Greenway. That said, it would be a long trek with any impairments. 
The connection between Back Bay Station and North Station is simple enough via the Orange Line and the indoor connection between the North Station T Station and North Station itself is open again, and it has an elevator. The risk you run is if the elevators are out of service. 

Ken


----------



## Palmetto (Sep 13, 2019)

And given how crappy T service is lately--seems something goes wrong every day--I would advise the taxi, especially with hip problems. People with limited ability [I'm one of them] usually look for the least complicated way to go from Point A to Point B, even it means paying a little more.


----------



## Palmetto (Sep 14, 2019)

I just found out I have limited ability in my previous post. Limited mobility too.


----------



## ehbowen (Sep 15, 2019)

Palmetto said:


> I just found out I have limited ability in my previous post. Limited mobility too.


Isn't autocorrect one der full?


----------



## Palmetto (Sep 15, 2019)

ehbowen said:


> Isn't autocorrect one der full?


----------

